# vid report (11-18)



## jdhkingfisher

Digging blackwater lately . 
http://youtu.be/vRvKWryPUMU


----------



## prgault

Nice! Don't give away your spot but way north of where? I thought Blacwater north of I-10, Milton was just river. This looks like the Escambia/Simpson River area (Jim's).

Thanks,

P_


----------



## jdhkingfisher

around the i10area


----------



## sniperpeeps

Sweet video!


----------



## chaps

Sweet. Nice socks, black and red. Lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher

whats up with people and looking right at my socks haha. they were the only too long socks i had to tuck in my bottom layer of pants haha.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice. I like the fist pump after dinner was in the boat!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

haha its not every day that happens on a first cast for me, i was pumped, so i fish pumped


----------



## PBTH

Great video! Is that a new stradic?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

negative, old school FH 1000.


----------



## Feel The Need

*Redfish*

NICE video. I love the wake coming off the kayak as he is pulling you around. congratulations.


----------



## REDFISH101

sweet vid:thumbup: thanks


----------



## fishn4fun

Awesome video. Looks like a beautiful morning on the water


----------



## jdhkingfisher

it was for about twenty min, then the northeast wind kicked up and kicked the crud outa me .


----------



## Reel Wins

How did you mount your camera? It looked like it moved when you moved around


----------



## pompanopete

very nice...


----------



## jdhkingfisher

Reel Wins said:


> How did you mount your camera? It looked like it moved when you moved around


 headstrap.


----------



## MillerTime

Pretty cool video. Always a great way to start off the day.


----------



## fla_scout

I see you upgraded jdk. Hope you enjoyed the yak while you had it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

fla_scout said:


> I see you upgraded jdk. Hope you enjoyed the yak while you had it.


 more than you know buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Nice! Looks like an awesome morning.


----------



## Wilbur

Nice! That red didn't want to come in without a fight, did he? Cool video. Watching someone catch a nice fish is almost as cool as catching it yourself.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

Wilbur said:


> Nice! That red didn't want to come in without a fight, did he? Cool video. Watching someone catch a nice fish is almost as cool as catching it yourself.


 yea everyone is giving me a hard time on how long it took haha:whistling:


----------



## PorknBeans

nice!!!


----------



## Robin

Hollywood........................LOL.......Nice Catch

Robin


----------



## wflgator

Sweet!


----------



## hookdropper

Great vid josh, we really enjoyed it.


----------



## snaptrap

cool video it looked nice out there


----------



## jdhkingfisher

too bad that was the first cast of the day and the last fish of the day haha


----------



## need2fish

Nice red and cool video Josh - does the head mounted camera feel heavy or anything - looks like it works well. Is it easy to turn on and off and get stills from the video?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

need2fish said:


> Nice red and cool video Josh - does the head mounted camera feel heavy or anything - looks like it works well. Is it easy to turn on and off and get stills from the video?


 not heavy at all but you cant wear a hat with it and it makes my forehead sweat haha thats my only drawbacks. and with the gopro, you can get stills very easy from the video but the quality isnt as good as if you take stills with the camera. its easy to turn on and off you just have to listen for the beep. thought i videoed a king i got one time and i never turned the video on because i didnt press it all the way. hope that helps


----------

